# Opinions on parrot mouth



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

So...this little guy is very cool in his hip structure, fore rib, and top. Big square loin and rack. Very strong level top line. Good bone....I think he's really nice.

Problem...just noticed he's slightly parrot mouthed. Was going to offer him for sale as a wether sire. 191 x Raff genetics. Now I need to decide....

Cut him and show him as a wether or reduce the sale price?

What would you do?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If he has a parrot mouth, even slight, you really don't want to pass on those genetics. I would wether him.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Since parrot mouth is hereditary I would cut him and not ruin your reputation by selling a buck that's going to pass it on.......I know it's a disqualification for some shows......I dont think I would risk it but that's just me


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Karen and Still...


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah.... pretty much what I was thinking.  Poor little guy. Thought he had a future.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

so sorry....he still would make a great wether companion to some lonely goat out there


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I agree, I would wether him too, especially since most Boer judges will look at their mouths (in the breeding classes) and will place them lower if they have a poor bite. Even as a wether sire, you want to be getting kids that have good straight bites so they can better eat and utilize their feed. I would also not repeat his breeding and keep a close eye on any future kids from both his dam and his sire.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is nice, but I have to agree, the flaw isn't a good thing.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Glad I cut this guy. He now has a body wall hernia. Bad generic traits going on there! He's out of a bred doe purchased last fall. :/


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree with the others, he has to be cut.

But try to sell him to a 4her if it is not to late. I am sure he would do great there.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

BCG said:


> Glad I cut this guy. He now has a body wall hernia. Bad generic traits going on there! He's out of a bred doe purchased last fall. :/


Makes you feel good when you KNOW you made the right decision.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

He's heading to California to be shown as a wether.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Maybe I will see him! Do you know which fair he will show at?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

He'll be at Cal State Fair and Cow Palace. Maybe a few jackpots here and there. I'll be at Cow Palace with a few kids to...come say hi if you're there.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Ahh, we only go to the Santa Barbara County fair, but a few of the kids from our group go to Cow Palace for jackpots!  And if I did, I would definitely say hello.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Well in ways we'll be crossing paths.

I sent a few good wether goats to Santa Barbara this year. Unfortunately, it looks like they're not showing them because they decided to take hogs and lambs. Darn!

We will have a lamb in the show though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry


----------

